# 9 Alternatives to Netflix



## Steve Crowe

*9 Alternatives to Netflix*

By Rachel Cericola
*If you're thinking about ditching Netflix, you may want to look at this list of other movie rental options.*


A lot of people are still steaming over last week's announcement that Netflix would soon be changing its plans, as well as its pricing.


We've seen a ton of unhappy customers over the past few days. Some say they plan to cancel accounts, drop services, or just go elsewhere for that movie fix. Before you think about jumping the S.S. Netflix, know what the plan change will mean to your monthly bill.

 


As of September 1, 2011, all of the current Netflix plans will change. The plans that previously offered unlimited streaming and either one DVD or two DVDs out at a time will be no more. The idea is to branch the plans out. If you want to stream content and still get a physical disc, you're going to have to pay extra.


If you aren't sure whether you want to continue with Netflix or at least your current program, here are nine other options.

*Amazon Prime*

Amazon does offer unlimited, instant streaming of 5,000 movies and TV shows for its Prime users. However, it's sort of an afterthought for people willing to pay the annual $79 fee.

* Click here to continue. *


----------



## JoeKustra

Isn't this in the same venue?

http://www.qriocity.com/us/en/video.html


----------



## cinema13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JoeKustra* /forum/post/20718426
> 
> 
> Isn't this in the same venue?
> 
> http://www.qriocity.com/us/en/video.html



Apparently only for Sony devices. By the way, the description for the CinemaNow option is incorrect. They DO offer movies in 1080p HD and Dolby Digital Plus.


----------



## lordoftorture

Movie industry should look into legal alternatives to the torrent sites.

They should acknowledge that their popularity is due more to their superior service than just savings.


I live in country where file sharing is legal even by hard copies, so dont take my post as encouragement to break the law.

I am just saying that most people would rather pay for superior service than free but inferior. Currently industry is choosing to fight with customers instead of giving them what they want - convenience and choice.


----------



## stepyourgameup

nevermind


----------



## stephen431

I'm still happy with Netflix streaming & I'll keep subscribing to that. However, I'm probably going to take my 2 DVD at-a-time plan to Blockbuster. It'll be the same price for me as Netflix w/ Blu-Ray, but Blockbuster includes video games in their rental queue. I've also got a brick & mortar Blockbuster about a mile away for exchanges.


----------



## stephen431

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JoeKustra* 
Isn't this in the same venue?

http://www.qriocity.com/us/en/video.html
Then there is also Zune Marketplace. (For however much longer they exist).


Works on PC & Xbox. $3 SD or $6 HD movie rentals. Some movies are 1080p & DD.


----------



## mhufnagel

The problem with most of the alternatives is that they aren't "ala carte". This is the secret to Netflix's success. I for one would much rather go to a store or kiosk to get a BD or DVD than pay two or three times more for a VOD. I can always stop in on the way home from work or combine it with other errands so no time is wasted. And the way Netflix grew, I bet most people feel the same way.


----------



## velvet396

so there's really nothing that fits the bill in terms of streaming selection + disc rentals in one low fee per month.

looks like Netflix knew their competition well. "Hey we're offering wayyyy too much, let's address that with price hikes!"


----------



## X-MAN-97

Guys. Please don't over react. I see it this way. When I joined Netflix like 5 or 6 years ago, they charged me $14.95 for 3 DVD plan. No BD. No Streaming. Now Netfix charge me like $27.95 for 3 BD plan with unlimited streaming. If you subtract $4 for BD option, $8 for streaming, I paying like $15.95 now for 3 DVD. Is it OK to raise $1 in 5 years? How many times stamp price went up in 5 years? we are talking 2 way mail here. Each disc cost like $1 to mail back and forth. How many disc one watch per month. I can watch up to 15 disc per months if I try hard. So almost my full montnly fee goes to USPS! Streaming all along is a free service for Netflix members. But we can not expect it free forever. If you don't want it, don't order it. Just pay $15.95 for 3 DVD only. Why all the anger?


----------



## stepyourgameup

Quote:

Originally Posted by *stephen431* 
I'm still happy with Netflix streaming & I'll keep subscribing to that. However, I'm probably going to take my 2 DVD at-a-time plan to Blockbuster. It'll be the same price for me as Netflix w/ Blu-Ray, but Blockbuster includes video games in their rental queue. I've also got a brick & mortar Blockbuster about a mile away for exchanges.
I'm curious as to how you are happy with Netflix streaming? Last I checked the selection was very lacking and the quality of the stream was barely DVD quality.


----------



## stepyourgameup

Quote:

Originally Posted by *X-MAN-97* 
Guys. Please don't over react. I see it this way. When I joined Netflix like 5 or 6 years ago, they charged me $14.95 for 3 DVD plan. No BD. No Streaming. Now Netfix charge me like $27.95 for 3 BD plan with unlimited streaming. If you subtract $4 for BD option, $8 for streaming, I paying like $15.95 now for 3 DVD. Is it OK to raise $1 in 5 years? How many times stamp price went up in 5 years? we are talking 2 way mail here. Each disc cost like $1 to mail back and forth. How many disc one watch per month. I can watch up to 15 disc per months if I try hard. So almost my full montnly fee goes to USPS! Streaming all along is a free service for Netflix members. But we can not expect it free forever. If you don't want it, don't order it. Just pay $15.95 for 3 DVD only. Why all the anger?
Agreed. If they want to charge more for their streaming then I will just drop the streaming option. I never used it anyway. Now, if they forced people to pay for steaming and didn't offer a DVD only option then I could see how people would get mad.


----------



## mproper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepyourgameup* /forum/post/20719392
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how you are happy with Netflix streaming? Last I checked the selection was very lacking and the quality of the stream was barely DVD quality.



If I may, I love it, but a lot depends on several factors:
Your equipment. Several devices support the 1080p/5.1 streams. I use the PS3 which was the first to support it. I find the quality of HD stuff is about on par (or slightly above) what I get through my TV provider (Verizon FiOS). The SD stuff does vary wildly, but the newer SD stuff they are getting is quite a bit better and much of it looks to my eyes do be kind of like an upconverted DVD. Better than a normal DVD anyways. There's a list here of the 1080p/5.1 titles (more keep being added)
Your connection speed, obviously.
What titles you are interested in. There's a thread here for gems and finds on the service that has been helpful. Combined with other sites like instantwatcher.com, I'm never short of something to watch (be it disc or a streaming title).


Obviously if you are using a Wii and a slow connection, the quality will never be there for you. If you are only interested in titles released in the last couple of months, the selection will never be there for you.


Personally, I think the whole thing is blown out of proportion for what amounts to a few bucks. Yeah, 60% is a lot percentage wise....but $6 is not IMO.


And as others noted, if you only want discs, the price actually goes down. If you only want streaming, the price goes down. It only goes up if you want both (and try to find another service that offers both).


As it is, I'm sticking with Netflix (3-at-a-time + streaming) which is only going up $4. I compliment that with the occasional Redbox or Vudu title, and I have plenty of content to keep me occupied.


----------



## csmith

While the great prices from Netflix are ending, their increase prices are still competitive...and convenient.


If you go with streaming from anyone else, you'll pay a similar price (Amazon 6.67/mnth, Hulu Plus $8/mnth) and not have the bigger selection. Not all Hulu content is available on stand-alone devices, therefore a PC is required for the rest. AppleTv is per rental price, so if you watch 9 episodes of a series, you're up to $9.


If you go with movie rentals, RedBox is the best buy, but limited (on demand) selection; while others cost more (Blockbuster, VUDU[not on all devices])


So in the end, I'm sure Neflix surveyed their competitors prices in deciding on their new prices. Once their content contracts run out, their content providers will look at Neflix popularity and demand more money, therefore will pass the increase onto us.


----------



## mgkdragn

Does Crackle count .. ??


And cheers to NF ..


Why is it every thread I hit lately has folks insisting on slamming NF .. ?? And the beef is always the same .. Quality / Selection is crap .. it is what it is .. I like it, the PQ and SQ thru a PS3 is at worst very watchable and at best very, very good .. better than DVD quality, in fact ..


----------



## cp1966

I still dont get all of the bad and mad postings on this. The prices are very competitive. I think I read on CNET or something similiar, that athe reviewr had a netflix plan and went ON and ON and ON about what a horrible companty netflix is because of this small, minute change.


Has anyone looked or read into Verizons new data plans for NEW customers for an iphone? Current rate is $30 for unlimited. New customers will pay $80.


How many new customers will Verizon get?


Netflix changed the plan with minor changes yet they are getting hammered! Still looks like a pretty good deal to me.


I have Blockbuster. They just closed the **** Rapids, MN store. I will be dropping my plan very soon.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

It's still cheaper than 2 $11 tickets to a single movie combined with $5 for soda and $8 for popcorn.


----------



## blackpanther




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wilbur_the_goose* /forum/post/20721760
> 
> 
> It's still cheaper than 2 $11 tickets to a single movie combined with $5 for soda and $8 for popcorn.










I agree with you. It's still cheaper... $22+5+8=35$


----------



## bjmarchini

I agree. I have had netflix since it came out. They have come along way since then. I honestly don't understand the complaining. They have undercharged for a long time compared to what you get.


I personally will probably keep the streaming and re-enroll with blockbuster by mail. My local Bbs closed so the trade in program is of no use, but they do have a better selection of online blurays than netflix.


In reality, I find that I pruchase about 50% of the blurays that I watch and rent the rest. I usually watch most shows online through netflix, and also b movies and comedies. I save the "good" ones or scify ones for disc.


It is also a good way to check out a series before commiting. For example, I watched the universe for an episode or two and then decided to get it on the disc instead.


----------



## giedrys

Since I'm not interested in streaming(thanks to data caps and crappy quality comparing to BD), my best alternative is Blockbuster. No extra charges for BD rentals and PS3 games helps a lot.


----------



## velvet396

for all the people who don't understand why people don't like the change - ignorance is bliss, I guess.


If you don't mind when a company introduces a 60% price hike, well, I guess you have deep pockets. And I just can't see myself saying "well, XYZ company has me over a barrel because they found out they're better than their competition, I'll be glad to pay more money for what I've been getting!"


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *velvet396* /forum/post/20722767
> 
> 
> for all the people who don't understand why people don't like the change - ignorance is bliss, I guess.
> 
> 
> If you don't mind when a company introduces a 60% price hike, well, I guess you have deep pockets. And I just can't see myself saying "well, XYZ company has me over a barrel because they found out they're better than their competition, I'll be glad to pay more money for what I've been getting!"



yep, I had to dig really deep to cough up that extra six bucks .. and I've never been called blissfully ignorant .. although I kinda like it, especially after a few beers ..


----------



## listerone

Got the e-mail from Netflix and wasn't pleased.Not one bit.I showed my displeasure by cancelling my subscription.


----------



## szitzma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *X-MAN-97* /forum/post/20719294
> 
> 
> Guys. Please don't over react. I see it this way. When I joined Netflix like 5 or 6 years ago, they charged me $14.95 for 3 DVD plan. No BD. No Streaming. Now Netfix charge me like $27.95 for 3 BD plan with unlimited streaming. If you subtract $4 for BD option, $8 for streaming, I paying like $15.95 now for 3 DVD. Is it OK to raise $1 in 5 years? How many times stamp price went up in 5 years? we are talking 2 way mail here. Each disc cost like $1 to mail back and forth. How many disc one watch per month. I can watch up to 15 disc per months if I try hard. So almost my full montnly fee goes to USPS! Streaming all along is a free service for Netflix members. But we can not expect it free forever. If you don't want it, don't order it. Just pay $15.95 for 3 DVD only. Why all the anger?




Last week I was paying Netflix $9.99 for unlimited DVDs and unlimited streaming. Netflix now wants me to pay $15.98 for the exact same service. So I now pay $0 and I don't miss Netflix one bit. I'll get my movies elsewhere.


----------



## mhufnagel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *szitzma* /forum/post/20723529
> 
> 
> Last week I was paying Netflix $9.99 for unlimited DVDs and unlimited streaming. Netflix now wants me to pay $15.98 for the exact same service. So I now pay $0 and I don't miss Netflix one bit. I'll get my movies elsewhere.




Now Netflix may not be getting you're money, but unless you torrenting movies, you're not paying $0 for them. And for $15.98+ tax, there really isn't anything that can compete with the services Netflix provides.


----------



## al2fast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *X-MAN-97* /forum/post/20719294
> 
> 
> we are talking 2 way mail here. Each disc cost like $1 to mail back and forth. How many disc one watch per month. I can watch up to 15 disc per months if I try hard. So almost my full montnly fee goes to USPS! Streaming all along is a free service for Netflix members. But we can not expect it free forever. If you don't want it, don't order it. Just pay $15.95 for 3 DVD only. Why all the anger?



Netflix mails first class automation letter rate. With their saturation they are getting the 5 digit rate, which is .340. BRM (business reply mail) is .424 per piece, I'm assuming the high volume rate for them, this is a total of .764 per piece. I'm confident they are getting a full service discount, so subtract another .003 off per piece and we are at .761 per letter round trip. There is also an annual BRM fee for Netflix which should total $8715 corporately. If they are paying full postage on the return trip then they are paying .767 and no BRM fees annually.


I could not find any info that Netflix has any type of NSA (negotiated service agreement) with USPS. The only break that Netflix, Blockbuster, and Gamefly catch is if they mail as a letter they don't get charged non-machineable surcharge, .20 per piece (I'm assuming because of aspect ratio), and if they mail as a flat they don't get charged the additional ounce rate, which I can only assume it's a charge up to a 2oz rate. Articles were kind of fuzzy here and don't have time to find the exact details in cryptic USPS PRC docs.


I have also read that Netflix picks up at USPS, so they may get a discount, but we work with some pretty large mailers and do incoming processing and there is no discount for picking up at USPS for us. .767 is tops what they are paying per round trip.


I got a pretty good handle on how the mailing industry works, it's how I've been paying the bills for the last 17 years.


While I agree it's not cheap to mail a ton of DVD's, it always stinks when prices go up. I had Netflix for 6 months. If their streaming library was the same as the DVD library, then I would still be a customer. Stinks putting together a "wish list" of movies and never having the one you feel like watching. They are probably still the best out there, but not nearly evolved enough for me on the on demand side yet, hopefully one day!


----------



## stephen431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepyourgameup* /forum/post/20719392
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how you are happy with Netflix streaming? Last I checked the selection was very lacking and the quality of the stream was barely DVD quality.



The selection & convenience is worth $8 to me. I like documentaries, history & science programs, indie movies, & TV shows. There are tons of those on Netflix.


I can catch up on shows like Damages & Top Gear on my iPhone while on the exercise bike at the gym. I can watch an episode of The League on my iPad while I'm waiting for a flight. I can stream through my Xbox or PS3 & catch stuff I missed in theaters or their first run on TV like SportsNight, Psych, Eureka, Archer, Freakonomics, & Restrepo. The quality is fine for that sort of content.


----------



## subavision212

 http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20...?tag=rtcol;pop 

Very interesting article on why Netflix may be doing all the price-raising. And boy, I wish people would quit saying there is nothing good on streaming. Quit complaining and do a bit of reading and research. I have seen hundreds of thousands of movies in my 57 years and I still keep nearly 200 films in my que and probably about 5% turn out to be dogs.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *al2fast* /forum/post/20723924
> 
> 
> Netflix mails first class automation letter rate. With their saturation they are getting the 5 digit rate, which is .340. BRM (business reply mail) is .424 per piece, I'm assuming the high volume rate for them, this is a total of .764 per piece. I'm confident they are getting a full service discount, so subtract another .003 off per piece and we are at .761 per letter round trip. There is also an annual BRM fee for Netflix which should total $8715 corporately. If they are paying full postage on the return trip then they are paying .767 and no BRM fees annually.
> 
> 
> I could not find any info that Netflix has any type of NSA (negotiated service agreement) with USPS. The only break that Netflix, Blockbuster, and Gamefly catch is if they mail as a letter they don't get charged non-machineable surcharge, .20 per piece (I'm assuming because of aspect ratio), and if they mail as a flat they don't get charged the additional ounce rate, which I can only assume it's a charge up to a 2oz rate. Articles were kind of fuzzy here and don't have time to find the exact details in cryptic USPS PRC docs.
> 
> 
> I have also read that Netflix picks up at USPS, so they may get a discount, but we work with some pretty large mailers and do incoming processing and there is no discount for picking up at USPS for us. .767 is tops what they are paying per round trip.
> 
> 
> I got a pretty good handle on how the mailing industry works, it's how I've been paying the bills for the last 17 years.



Netflix pays under 20 cents total for each mailing, and that is back and forth .. 20 cents total .. being that they are the largest mailer within the USA, the rate is substantially negotiated .. and negotiated by them, for them alone ..


----------



## giedrys




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subavision212* /forum/post/20724280
> 
> 
> I have seen hundreds of thousands of movies in my 57 years and I still keep nearly 200 films in my que and probably about 5% turn out to be dogs.



Wow that's like seeing at least 2000 films every year.










Ultimate movie connoisseur!


----------



## stephen431




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *subavision212* /forum/post/20724280
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20...?tag=rtcol;pop
> 
> Very interesting article on why Netflix may be doing all the price-raising. And boy, I wish people would quit saying there is nothing good on streaming. Quit complaining and do a bit of reading and research. I have seen hundreds of thousands of movies in my 57 years and I still keep nearly 200 films in my que and probably about 5% turn out to be dogs.



There is also speculation that Netflix is separating the streaming subscriptions because they are running into issues with negotiated subscriber caps from companies like Sony & Disney.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/ente...ny-movies.html


----------



## 2 Bunny

There's an Addon for XBMC (Xbox Media Center) called "IceFilm". I like it more than the other options on the list because it is instant as well as free. They have some 720p content, but most of their vast library of movies and television is in high quality DIV X 480p format.


Available wherever you have access to XBMC (Windows, Apple Macintosh, Linux, Xbox, Apple Television and more - See XBMC4XBOX.org).


- 2 Bunny


----------



## jbzngowest

What about the USPS items, including Netflix mailers, that the USPS tenders to FDX and UPS to carry for them? I wonder how that works into the pricing.


----------



## mhufnagel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2 Bunny* /forum/post/20725320
> 
> 
> There's an Addon for XBMC (Xbox Media Center) called "IceFilm". I like it more than the other options on the list because it is instant as well as free. They have some 720p content, but most of their vast library of movies and television is in high quality DIV X 480p format.
> 
> 
> Available wherever you have access to XBMC (Windows, Apple Macintosh, Linux, Xbox, Apple Television and more - See XBMC4XBOX.org).
> 
> 
> - 2 Bunny



Is Ice Films legal though?


----------



## spiritfox

I think it's great we do have alternatives to Netflix--the more the better. Personally, I am not happy with the quality of Netflix streaming. Maybe it is just me but I never seem to be able to find anything I want to watch in HD 5.1. With Amazon, sure they have far less to offer but what they do offer has a lot of HD 5.1 content. So I have been using Amazon more for streaming--and Netflix for Blu Rays. So that looks like the option I will take come September--to get rid of streaming and keep two discs at home. I also use iTunes along with Amazon for PPV movies--when I don't want to wait for Netflix--or to catch up on TV shows I've missed.


----------



## eje0100

I still can't believe it's 2011 and everything isn't streamed in HD.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eje0100* /forum/post/20727339
> 
> 
> I still can't believe it's 2011 and everything isn't streamed in HD.



Yeah, the ISP's would love that ..


----------



## jrwalte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *X-MAN-97* /forum/post/20719294
> 
> 
> Each disc cost like $1 to mail back and forth. How many disc one watch per month. I can watch up to 15 disc per months if I try hard. So almost my full montnly fee goes to USPS!



It does not cost Netflix a face value 44 cents stamp to ship a disc. Netflix and USPS have an agreement for a lower cost, just like companies that send fliers and bills. I'd be surprised if it's even 30 cents.


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrwalte* /forum/post/20727633
> 
> 
> It does not cost Netflix a face value 44 cents stamp to ship a disc. Netflix and USPS have an agreement for a lower cost, just like companies that send fliers and bills. I'd be surprised if it's even 30 cents.



The rate is 20 cents total .. NF is the largest mailer in the US today ..


----------



## TheSwartz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *al2fast* /forum/post/20723924
> 
> 
> Netflix mails first class automation letter rate. With their saturation they are getting the 5 digit rate, which is .340. BRM (business reply mail) is .424 per piece, I'm assuming the high volume rate for them, this is a total of .764 per piece. I'm confident they are getting a full service discount, so subtract another .003 off per piece and we are at .761 per letter round trip. There is also an annual BRM fee for Netflix which should total $8715 corporately. If they are paying full postage on the return trip then they are paying .767 and no BRM fees annually.
> 
> 
> I could not find any info that Netflix has any type of NSA (negotiated service agreement) with USPS. The only break that Netflix, Blockbuster, and Gamefly catch is if they mail as a letter they don't get charged non-machineable surcharge, .20 per piece (I'm assuming because of aspect ratio), and if they mail as a flat they don't get charged the additional ounce rate, which I can only assume it's a charge up to a 2oz rate. Articles were kind of fuzzy here and don't have time to find the exact details in cryptic USPS PRC docs.
> 
> 
> I have also read that Netflix picks up at USPS, so they may get a discount, but we work with some pretty large mailers and do incoming processing and there is no discount for picking up at USPS for us. .767 is tops what they are paying per round trip.
> 
> 
> I got a pretty good handle on how the mailing industry works, it's how I've been paying the bills for the last 17 years.
> 
> 
> ...



For some reason, I found the above to be the single coolest & most interesting thing I've read/seen posted on a forum for a very long time.


----------



## 2 Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhufnagel* /forum/post/20726350
> 
> 
> Is Ice Films legal though?



Of course. It really beats almost all those services. The only "minus" to it is that they don't have a _ton_ of HD content. Their 480p DVD quality stuff looks fatastic though. Even on our 48" HDTV, it looks good.


- 2 Bunny


----------



## eje0100

There is also youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/movie?v=DWNls...eature=related


----------



## 2 Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eje0100* /forum/post/20729509
> 
> 
> There is also youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/movie?v=DWNls...eature=related



True, but I think YouTube has an even worse selection than NetfliX, LOL!


- 2 Bunny


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eje0100* /forum/post/20727339
> 
> 
> I still can't believe it's 2011 and everything isn't streamed in HD.



That's the frustrating part, even if it's in HD the audio may suck. They say streaming is the future but it's not even up to today's standards. To make matters worse are the caps being imposed for no apparent reason other than making money. In the end we'll all be paying more one way or the other.


Streaming is useless to me in it's current state, I'll probably drop Netflix all together. I'm on a trial with Blockbuster which still has a B&M store 2 miles from me which makes them a better deal right now. I'll see what happens when their lease expires in September.


----------



## jaymerkramer

What Netflix may not have counted on is everyone's bills are going up and there is just so much extra income to go around. Cell phone bill going up, electric bill going up, water bill going up, cable internet(capped), insurance going up, fuel cost going up, food cost going up, pay not going up. You get the point, everything going up at the same time so Netflix is one of the items I chose to cut. My Netflix bill was going up by 6 dollars a month but combined with all of the other increases it is much more than that. I think they just picked a bad time to do this.


----------



## marcybauer

It still too expensive for me.


----------



## rxcats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiritfox* /forum/post/20727332
> 
> 
> I think it's great we do have alternatives to Netflix--the more the better. Personally, I am not happy with the quality of Netflix streaming. Maybe it is just me but I never seem to be able to find anything I want to watch in HD 5.1. With Amazon, sure they have far less to offer but what they do offer has a lot of HD 5.1 content. So I have been using Amazon more for streaming--and Netflix for Blu Rays. So that looks like the option I will take come September--to get rid of streaming and keep two discs at home. I also use iTunes along with Amazon for PPV movies--when I don't want to wait for Netflix--or to catch up on TV shows I've missed.



I am with you on this. I hardly ever use Netflix streaming due to rather poor selection. I purchased an Oppo BDP-93 several months ago, so I want to have access to blu-ray discs. I currently have the 1-BD-at-a-time with unlimited streaming plan, but I am dropping the streaming just before the new increase occurs; I have the date set on my google calendar so I don't miss doing it. I have been an Amazon Prime member since before they offered any free streaming; that will continue to supplement my needs until other/better options become available. I am considering Apple TV for the future, especially if they acquire Hulu and ATV 3 becomes available in 1080p. The more competition the better; it improves quality and keeps prices down.


----------



## centurymantra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giedrys* /forum/post/20724487
> 
> 
> Wow that's like seeing at least 2000 films every year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate movie connoisseur!



Haha...I noticed that too. I think he may have meant hundreds OR thousands. I actually agree with his sentiments. I personally don't use streaming as all my movie viewing is done in my HT with a projector where video quality becomes an issue, so for me the plan change is great.


I think people complaining about the streaming selection are probably interested in current, mainstream films - in which case the selection may be lacking. If, like myself, you are more interested in indie/foreign/obscure releases, documentaries, etc., the selection seems to be pretty extensive. In fact, there are a bunch of movies I want to see that are streaming only, and it's kind of a bummer.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stepyourgameup* /forum/post/20719392
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how you are happy with Netflix streaming? Last I checked the selection was very lacking and the quality of the stream was barely DVD quality.



+1. Try being Canadian... zero selection. I went to cancel the other day and missed it by a day, so I will cancel next month.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhufnagel* /forum/post/20723599
> 
> 
> Now Netflix may not be getting you're money, but unless you torrenting movies, you're not paying $0 for them. And for $15.98+ tax, there really isn't anything that can compete with the services Netflix provides.



One word: Newsgroups


----------



## mgkdragn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaymerkramer* /forum/post/20736465
> 
> 
> What Netflix may not have counted on is everyone's bills are going up and there is just so much extra income to go around. Cell phone bill going up, electric bill going up, water bill going up, cable internet(capped), insurance going up, fuel cost going up, food cost going up, pay not going up. You get the point, everything going up at the same time so Netflix is one of the items I chose to cut. My Netflix bill was going up by 6 dollars a month but combined with all of the other increases it is much more than that. I think they just picked a bad time to do this.



I know what you're saying .. however, NF is still a pretty good value .. and we got streaming essentially free for a while ..


My only beef is the availability of BD's .. they just never seem to get enough of them to go around ..


----------



## mhufnagel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20738292
> 
> 
> One word: Newsgroups



You're still stealing them though.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhufnagel* /forum/post/20742124
> 
> 
> You're still stealing them though.



I didn't think that was the point, torrents = $0, anything else = $$$, and you said there is nothing else that competes with NF... the selection and quality on NGs is better than NF for $15/mo. As others have commented, give us what we want and we WILL pay for it...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhufnagel* /forum/post/20742124
> 
> 
> but unless you torrenting movies, you're not paying $0 for them. And for $15.98+ tax, there really isn't anything that can compete with the services Netflix provides..


----------



## nortrix

Whatchyall gunna do when the US gets rid of most of their postal service, Streamin only?


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nortrix* /forum/post/20744887
> 
> 
> Whatchyall gunna do when the US gets rid of most of their postal service, Streamin only?



That problem has been around for many years and it's gonna be a long time before there's no mail delivery at all if that happens. I also believe Bluray is not the last and best physical media. It may not be disc format but streaming has a long way to go and I think physical media will always be available and better.


Just my opinion.


----------



## mhufnagel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20742797
> 
> 
> I didn't think that was the point, torrents = $0, anything else = $$$, and you said there is nothing else that competes with NF... the selection and quality on NGs is better than NF for $15/mo. As others have commented, give us what we want and we WILL pay for it...



This article is about legal alternatives. Sure you can torrent, use newsgroups and go to megaupload. But that isn't what this is about. You mention that if companies give us what we want, we'll pay for it. Well, companies are giving us what we want. Just look at Vudu and Amazon vods for example. But since they're not at the pricepoint you want, that justifies illegal alternatives?


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colour* /forum/post/20745049
> 
> 
> That problem has been around for many years and it's gonna be a long time before there's no mail delivery at all if that happens. I also believe Bluray is not the last and best physical media. It may not be disc format but streaming has a long way to go and I think physical media will always be available and better.
> 
> 
> Just my opinion.



Right now I believe can download faster than BD data rates... 39+ Mbps (4.7 Megabytes/sec) I even heard there is a program that will allow you to watch movies that are packaged up into a bunch of RAR files, without having to first un-RAR them, but I have no proof of this yet, nor researched it. But if it WERE true, than the above statement is false since it is a digital copy of the original...


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhufnagel* /forum/post/20746068
> 
> 
> This article is about legal alternatives. Sure you can torrent, use newsgroups and go to megaupload. But that isn't what this is about. You mention that if companies give us what we want, we'll pay for it. Well, companies are giving us what we want. Just look at Vudu and Amazon vods for example. But since they're not at the pricepoint you want, that justifies illegal alternatives?



I was interested in this thread because of the title "Alternatives to NF" for a reason, to research other companies, since I have been paying for NF for months, and watched maybe 3 movies on it...the selection and quality is purely ****e (the ones I watched mind you). I simply commented on your post that I agreed with torrenting = $0, but there are other methods that are competing at the price you mentioned (~$15/mo). Not trying to argue back and forth







I will be canceling NF, and I will be looking into the other options mentioned here for sure.


----------



## 2 Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mhufnagel* /forum/post/20746068
> 
> 
> This article is about legal alternatives. Sure you can torrent, use newsgroups and go to megaupload. But that isn't what this is about. You mention that if companies give us what we want, we'll pay for it. Well, companies are giving us what we want. Just look at Vudu and Amazon vods for example. But since they're not at the pricepoint you want, that justifies illegal alternatives?



IceFilm does something like that, only streaming at it is legal as far as I know.


Torrents are good alternatives and they have more 720p content, but sometimes the legality of those are questioned.


- 2 Bunny


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20746093
> 
> 
> Right now I believe can download faster than BD data rates... 39+ Mbps (4.7 Megabytes/sec) I even heard there is a program that will allow you to watch movies that are packaged up into a bunch of RAR files, without having to first un-RAR them, but I have no proof of this yet, nor researched it. But if it WERE true, than the above statement is false since it is a digital copy of the original...



My statement is neither correct or incorrect just an opinion. Your internet speed has nothing do with my statement, mine's 60mb so what. I believe there will be a new physical format better than Bluray, by that time will there still be a limited number of HD, 5.1 titles on Netflix? On top of that how much will we be paying our internet provider to stream those titles?


----------



## jrwalte

Not to mention most major ISPs have usage caps, 250GB being popular. If streaming untouched bluray, that's not even 15 movies.


----------



## Nextdaytechs

Here is another alternative

Pirate bay + Peer block + bit torrent + HDMI video card + .mkv video files










Nextdaytechs TV installations and Home Theater setup


----------



## caper_1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *colour* 
My statement is neither correct or incorrect just an opinion. Your internet speed has nothing do with my statement, mine's 60mb so what. I believe there will be a new physical format better than Bluray, by that time will there still be a limited number of HD, 5.1 titles on Netflix? On top of that how much will we be paying our internet provider to stream those titles?
fiesty peeps in this thread







Sure it is incorrect. You said:
Quote:

Originally Posted by *colour* 
... and I think physical media will *always be* available and *better*...
ISP speeds exceed disc speeds so presently, streaming theoretically could be equal


----------



## caper_1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jrwalte* 
Not to mention most major ISPs have usage caps, 250GB being popular. If streaming untouched bluray, that's not even 15 movies.
Well, who is going to stream ALL extras, etc... the main movie is far less than the total disc space, and can be streamed in mkv or some other container for instance, to get the total filesize down, and is already being done. Anyhow, we are getting WAYYYY off topic...


----------



## Victor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20747039
> 
> 
> ISP speeds exceed disc speeds so presently, streaming theoretically could be equal



Comcast and FIOS are about 20Mb/s in our area at best. Bluray is 54Mbps max...

What kind of super ISPs are in Canada?


----------



## Victor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20747047
> 
> 
> Well, who is going to stream ALL extras, etc... the main movie is far less than the total disc space, and can be streamed in mkv or some other container for instance, to get the total filesize down, and is already being done. Anyhow, we are getting WAYYYY off topic...



There are lot of the movies with main video + audio is greater than 25GB. You will not get significant (i.e. 17GB into 10GB) size difference because of a change of the container without re-encoding


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20747039
> 
> 
> fiesty peeps in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it is incorrect. You said:
> 
> 
> 
> ISP speeds exceed disc speeds so presently, streaming theoretically could be equal



Theoretically...that's where the issue lies. DUH


----------



## Calamus

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eje0100* 
I still can't believe it's 2011 and everything isn't streamed in HD.
LOL you should read some post from a few years ago. People would have you beleive we would have BD quality to every home by now. I have Comcast and the HD stuff was on par with DVD, SD stuff lesser than DVD, sometimes much worse. I don't blame NF for the quaility as they are only one link in the chain. I beleive the people that have DVD+ hd quaility. I can also see that if you're happy with a movie on an iphone, you really don't care about quaility.


In my case I used it for what it was, great quality BD rentals and watachable streaming. I was never a heavy user of the service so the price increase was an easy decision to drop it.


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Calamus* /forum/post/20750769
> 
> 
> I can also see that if you're happy with a movie on an iphone, you really don't care about quality.



So true and according to a graph posted in another section most streaming on Netflix is from a computer, second is the Wii. That says a lot and I'll quit wondering why so many people are content with Netflix streaming.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colour* /forum/post/20747760
> 
> 
> Theoretically...that's where the issue lies. DUH



DUH? wtf? practically CAN be done as well.... If I can DL a 100 min HD flick in 23 minutes...


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Victor* /forum/post/20747677
> 
> 
> Comcast and FIOS are about 20Mb/s in our area at best. Bluray is 54Mbps max...
> 
> What kind of super ISPs are in Canada?



A buffer would take care of peaks... I am pretty sure BD dont pass 54 Mbps steady. See below for eastlink 40 plan...


----------



## colour




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20752406
> 
> 
> DUH? wtf? practically CAN be done as well.... If I can DL a 100 min HD flick in 23 minutes...



You obviously don't get it. And I'm not gonna waste time to explain.


----------



## jrwalte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20752424
> 
> 
> A buffer would take care of peaks... I am pretty sure BD dont pass 54 Mbps steady. See below for eastlink 40 plan...



It doesn't matter if you have the down speed. No company can currently afford the cost of up speed to provide customers with blu ray streaming, and they won't for 5+ years easy.


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *colour* /forum/post/20752545
> 
> 
> You obviously don't get it. And I'm not gonna waste time to explain.



do you always troll, or just this thread??


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jrwalte* /forum/post/20752815
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter if you have the down speed. No company can currently afford the cost of up speed to provide customers with blu ray streaming, and they won't for 5+ years easy.



I am wondering how NG servers are able to provide these speeds consistently? Just askin...


----------



## 2 Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20752424
> 
> 
> A buffer would take care of peaks... I am pretty sure BD dont pass 54 Mbps steady. See below for eastlink 40 plan...



That's... pretty good. I'm at around 18-20MB per second down and 1.5 up approximately based on that site with a 12MB down, 1MB up (per second) subscription. Just out of curious, what kind of speeds are advertised for the the package you subscribe to? Are they higher or lower than advertised?


- 2 Bunny


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2 Bunny* /forum/post/20767756
> 
> 
> That's... pretty good. I'm at around 18-20MB per second down and 1.5 up approximately based on that site with a 12MB down, 1MB up (per second) subscription. Just out of curious, what kind of speeds are advertised for the the package you subscribe to? Are they higher or lower than advertised?
> 
> 
> - 2 Bunny



It is the " Eastlink 40 " plan... 40 mega-bits/sec. pretty damn close










> Quote:
> Download speeds up to 40 Mbps
> 
> Upload speeds up to 2 Mbps


----------



## peatreat

i got bored with netflix pretty fast... there wasnt that much available streaming. I use hulu since there are a lot of shows i like.. but the commercials sucks... for anime i used crunchy roll, no commercials is great


----------



## 2 Bunny




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *caper_1* /forum/post/20769294
> 
> 
> It is the " Eastlink 40 " plan... 40 mega-bits/sec. pretty damn close



Interesting. So it is pretty close to what is advertised then. I'm guessing you never get over 40 down then?


- 2 Bunny


----------



## caper_1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2 Bunny* /forum/post/20779678
> 
> 
> Interesting. So it is pretty close to what is advertised then. I'm guessing you never get over 40 down then?
> 
> 
> - 2 Bunny



I think they are good at throttling to whatever your plan is. For last couple years I get the EXACT same speeds, all the time....never varies...


----------

